# Navarre pier fisherman



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

Not posting on here to start a fight, But today while surfing the navarre pier, there was more than 1 fisherman that threw a cobia jig at me. One guy hit me in the back and then just waved at me. One guy put a bandana over his face and tried to hit me twice. I was right at the 300 foot no surf or swim zone. My wife was on the pier taking pictures and heard them laughing and saying that they were aiming at us surfers on purpose. I am a fisherman and a surfer and I understand people casting near me if they see a fish, but to throw a cobia jig in the whitewater makes no sense. Also if they guy that called the police is on here , I was not the one who was talking smack back at you and taking it to the beach, I was the guy just asking why cant we all get along? Also did you know that when you hit somebody with a jig on purpose that is against the law (even if a surfer might be in the 300 ft zone) And you can be arrested with a felony charge. I guess my point of me writing this is the one question. We all pay taxes , we all contribute to the pier. Why cant we as grown people get along and be able to do the sports we both love?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Not trying to call you out but, how do you know you were > 300 ft? They might have been thinking you were < 300 ft. Doesn't give them the right to throw on you. Maybe your wife can pick the guys out from the pictures she took and then you guys can discuss it over some beer. There is only a few guys on the pier that act like a$$holes. Unfortunately, you got them. If you or your wife can id them, press charges. Unfortunately, they will continue to throw at people/boats until someone presses charges and someone pays the price. Very hard to prove distance though.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

No reason to throw at him even if he was 20ft from the pier.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm split on this one..part of me says you're right as long as you're outside of 300feet, but we know sometimes pier fishermen do stupid shit to protect their territory. Lesson learned you might be right but they'll still thump you on the head. Ask any boat cobia fisherman


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

If you have pictures of them or your wife can ID them just check out the Navarre Pier Facebook page. I'm sure they are on there.


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

yes it hard to prove distance. All I can go buy is what I counted out a few years ago and judge it by the land marker. I do wish I could have a beer with the guys , I am not one of the punk kid surfers that talk trash and trash the beach and pier. I love to fish the pier and beach and i think we can all get along. When there is fisherman on the pier I try and stay away the 300 ft. Now I do admit that during winter and there are no fisherman fishing in or right outside the surf zone I do surf the peak that is right next to the pier because as you all know the pier has a good sweet surfable peak right next to it. I also hate to see the young surfers (and I tell them not to) cussing back and acting like the rough neck surfers that give us all a bad name. We as surfers, SUP'ers, fisherman, boaters, Kayak'ers are all waterman and love the gulf for what it provides for us.


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

bombtosser said:


> I'm split on this one..part of me says you're right as long as you're outside of 300feet, but we know sometimes pier fishermen do stupid shit to protect their territory. Lesson learned you might be right but they'll still thump you on the head. Ask any boat cobia fisherman


 
Too funny and point taken


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i fished the pcola beach pier today with a friend of mine,we will never go back .most of the people on the end of the pier were very rude.running over each other like crazy people. i paid to fish off the pier as much as the people before me and those after me.there was talks of people cutting other peoples line when they hooked into a cobia and the sell of cobia, i heard this from more than one person.then after all the drama from a post last night it just seems like to much trouble and drama .


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

In the 4 (almost 5 years) that I have lived here I haven't stepped foot on any of the local piers. With that said, how can someone hit you with a lure from 300 feet away. That is 100 yards. A freaking football field. I find that amazing that not only can someone through a lure that far but on top of that they are accurate enough to hit a floating object. There are some of you out there that cant shoot a deer at that range let alone throw something at it.


John


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Discuss it over a beer!!!!!!! Are you shitting me? I have seen more rationalization and defense of immoral, Illicit and criminal behavior in the last two days than most good people can stomach. Be clear. What is being discussed here is felony assault. You guys better get your heads on straight.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

About 15- 16 years ago I had the same issue at PCB pier. Had a wannabe cobia guy at the pier throw a jig at a 9 y/o kid and hook him. Well little mans dad was fishing on the pier(the kid was less than the 100yds from pier) Dad whooped his ass! Big fight that afternoon between surfers and fisherman. Problem was all the surfers were fisherman too from the beach. It's always gonna be a problem. Between people who think they own the water....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Eventually one of the jackasses on these piers is gonna seriously hurt someone while throwing something at them. I get mad every time I read one of these stories.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, it's April.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## TCJ (Mar 13, 2013)

What needs to be done here is....We need to take the necessary steps to Ban Pier Fishing, Heavily Limit Surfing and all Human in Water Sports. It is our civil duty to insure the safety of all Americans, regardless of how Stupid they are and protect our own in moving America forward. Protecting Americans is what we will be held accountable for and taking these measures insures that we are making progress for America in an uncertain world.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I call BULLSHIT no matter how close you were. What kind of jackass does that??? Wonder which asshole would be laughing had they hit you in the head and knocked you out while in the water?Would they be laughing at murder/man slaughter charges? You sling lead at me I sling it back but I promise my lead will be faster and hit harder!! I'm sorry you had to deal with that. Not all pier rats are bad guys. In fact I know some really good guys that fish the pier. There are several bad eggs that give the rest a bad rep! I watch a group of rats sling jigs at a KID on a paddle board one day......a young kid. Made me sick. I tried to yell at the kid but he couldn't hear me. Hell head back out there and take a bunch of friends and setup a party in the water just out of jig range. Keep the fish on the run for them.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Call the cops if you can point the guy out. Assholes are assholes, till they have a reason not to be one anymore. Johnny Law can help that maturation.

I'm a noob to saltwater fishing, but I've been surfing long enough that it doesn't bother me to take a dive off my board if that's what it takes to be considerate or safe. 

I expect the same out of others.


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

cops were called by the fisherman when one surfer said he was meeting them on the beach and got out of the water to confront the fisherman. The police told me that the fisherman said that surfers were swarming the pier and being aggressive. The police was showed pics and they said it is all he said she said and the pics were just fisherman casting. Unless it is video than it really dont do no good. I have and try and keep the police out of all situations because it usually ends up bad for both parties involved.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Assuming you were surfing the brake on the east side of the pier, you were WELL inside the 300ft because with that east wind weve been having NO ONE can throw a ling jig over a 100 yards in that wind.

Saying that, it was a dick move on the guy that threw the jig. Im curious did it leave a bruise? I imagine a 3oz jig would leave a mark for sure. Also, it was a dick move on your part to surf that close to the pier.


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

West side, I never surf the up current side, I dont like to be washed into the pier, I like to drift away from it. And like I said I thought I was far enough away.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yep, it's April.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Yep.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In that case you may or may not have been too close. Not to mention all of the fish are coming down the beach from the east, so you "probably" wither way, there is one pier but plenty of beach to surf. 

If I were a surfer I wouldnt get close to the pier. I wouldnt throw a jig at a surfer either.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Assuming you were surfing the brake on the east side of the pier, you were WELL inside the 300ft because with that east wind weve been having NO ONE can throw a ling jig over a 100 yards in that wind.
> 
> Saying that, it was a dick move on the guy that threw the jig. Im curious did it leave a bruise? I imagine a 3oz jig would leave a mark for sure. Also, it was a dick move on your part to surf that close to the pier.


Spot on. Both dick moves were stupid.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Which dick move would have made the other unnecessary?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If anyone threw a 3oz lure at me for any reason I would bring a rod with the heaviest lb test you can cast and cast over their line the next time they threw and take all their jigs to shore with me. Most are throwing 50lb braid max so if you can rig a snagging rod with 85lb you could get lots of free stuff. FYI I am pro pier, but also pro "not being an asshole." If you were too close someone could have very easily come down and asked you to please move further down because you are within casting distance. Can't we all just get along???


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

question, if someone did get caught casting at a surfer would the pier owners be liable?seems they would have someone keeping a eye on things


----------



## TCJ (Mar 13, 2013)

robbiewoodcutter said:


> question, if someone did get caught casting at a surfer would the pier owners be liable?seems they would have someone keeping a eye on things



So what you are assuming is that someone other than a criminal be held accountable or at least partially accountable for what a criminal does? Be thankful you were not the principle at Sandy Hook with that way of thinking.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

tcj said:


> so what you are assuming is that someone other than a criminal be held accountable or at least partially accountable for what a criminal does? Be thankful you were not the principle at sandy hook with that way of thinking.


troll!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

dude wtf i just want to know if the pier should be monitored ,nothing about a physco shooting kids or there liabilty.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyone please report TCJ so he will get kicked and we wont have to deal with him anymore.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

robbiewoodcutter said:


> dude wtf i just want to know if the pier should be monitored ,nothing about a physco shooting kids or there liabilty.


Ignore him it's a troll!


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

i dont think no pier should be monitored, We are all grown men just looking to have a good time. And the surf is hardly ever up around here and we need no reason for the prices to go up. It already cost us alot in tackle and bait to fish. The price to get on the pier to fish is alraedy to high in my opinion


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I don't care if they surf UNDER the pier....if you throw on someone you need your ass beat. Then charged with assault. That's just pure dumbass.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr Skinny said:


> i dont think no pier should be monitored, We are all grown men just looking to have a good time. And the surf is hardly ever up around here and we need no reason for the prices to go up. It already cost us alot in tackle and bait to fish. The price to get on the pier to fish is alraedy to high in my opinion


true


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I don't care if they surf UNDER the pier....if you throw on someone you need your ass beat. Then charged with assault. That's just pure dumbass.


Man I agree 100%! This shit gets under my skin.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> No reason to throw at him even if he was 20ft from the pier.


+1 that's bulls**t uncalled for!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I don't care if they surf UNDER the pier....if you throw on someone you need your ass beat. Then charged with assault. That's just pure dumbass.


Totally agree. Someone hits me with a jig we are going to have serious trouble.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Kind of depressing that I'm not at all surprised to be reading this. 
Sorry it happened to you regardless of the situation. 
It could have killed you .


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I got an idea... let's demolish ALL the piers and create more artificial reefs out of the debris! After all studies show that fish mortality is pretty much 100% from a structure over 20ft high and they are all just pier rats anyway.

Of course I'm kidding (maybe)... what a nutty Cobia season already...:boxing:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I had an incident like this about a year ago, I was going to fish near some structure on shore that A I didn't even know you could get to to fish from shore B the lights were so bright that I couldn't see there was anyone there. 

I setting my anchor when I realized I was overheating, so I kill the motor and figure it, I'll just sit here and cool down. as soon as I cut the motor, I hear "HEY DONT YOU KNOW IM FISHING HERE DICK" I hollared back that I didn't see him and that I was overheated and wasn't moving. He Proceeds to threaten to start chunking lead at my boat, barely missing me twice, I made it very clear, that A I was calling the police, and B since I was overheated, and unable to move, that I may very well have some hot lead to throw back at him. He didn't give up until PPD Showed up and gave him a disorderly conduct charge


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> I had an incident like this about a year ago, I was going to fish near some structure on shore that A I didn't even know you could get to to fish from shore B the lights were so bright that I couldn't see there was anyone there.
> 
> I setting my anchor when I realized I was overheating, so I kill the motor and figure it, I'll just sit here and cool down. as soon as I cut the motor, I hear "HEY DONT YOU KNOW IM FISHING HERE DICK" I hollared back that I didn't see him and that I was overheated and wasn't moving. He Proceeds to threaten to start chunking lead at my boat, barely missing me twice, I made it very clear, that A I was calling the police, and B since I was overheated, and unable to move, that I may very well have some hot lead to throw back at him. He didn't give up until PPD Showed up and gave him a disorderly conduct charge


There is a good chance I would have been swimming to meet him.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

In other news pier surfing helmets a top seller this month!

But seriously I wouldn't surf, fish or swim near any pier nor would I sling lead.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

you are much more patient than i am. if someone even threw on me, we'd have problems...much less HIT me with it. a hundred yards is one hell of a distance to cast so you were probably "too close" but regardless it should have been handled differently and these jackasses are going to keep doing that until they get busted for it. if you can make something happen, hammer them.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not saying I can cast a jig 100 yards but I feel confident I could get somewhat in the ball park. I have nothing to base this off of except standing in the tower of my boat goofing off sling a jig as far is I could. .


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

First one that gets his Cobe rod broke in half or chunked off the pier will quit that shit!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't care if you've been waiting a whole year for your one and only cast on a fish. You just don't do stupid shit like potentially harming or fatally harming someone for getting too close. Here's a thought for those individuals that feel compelled to continue the douchebaggery. Slow down, limit the stupidity, and try to actually enjoy the experience. Get your rush from fighting the fish and don't ruin it for other people. Cool pier people need to step up and call out the asshats that are giving our fishing community a bad name. 
Maybe there needs to be a sticky titled (The Hall of Shame) where pics and video clips can be posted of people acting stupid or doing stupid things when fishing. That would probably help to stop a lot of disrespectful behavior toward others and weed out the turds so others may enjoy the experience.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Take a go pro with you surfing. Hell, I have one you can borrow. This subject comes up every year with somebody on the pier casting at someone. Film the asshole up there, take a picture of their car tag as they are leaving, and take it all to the sheriff's office and file charges of assault with a deadly weapon. They get to go to jail, possibly do some time and have a record for the rest of their life. It will only take one or two getting their asses hauled off and all that shit will stop. On the same line pier guys get a camera, take a picture of the boat, surfer, or what ever else you believe is threatening you in a manner that you must try and do physical harm to in order for it to stop and take it to the sheriff's office or FWC and make a complaint. They will get to pay a healthy fine and after one or two that shit will stop too. I fish on the pier, I fish on a boat, I used to surf and one day my kids will also. Pier guys think about it this way you are turning your lure into a weapon. I don't think it makes a difference what the weapon is just because you say you can cast that far or what ever in the eyes of the law you might as well have a gun. Somebody will eventually screw up and throw at or hit the wrong person and it will be bad for everyone.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

One more reason I don't fish piers ! I got back from Afghanistan in Jan. and haven't had a job since, so I can go fishing every day if I want, and the other day when I heard 17 Cobia were caught from P.cola Pier I was STOKED, but still NO WAY you will catch me fishing from a pier. My wife and I walk the Navarre pier occasionally and I have to CONSTANTLY warn the tourist walking to watch out for people casting because they do not look and DO NOT care if they snag someone, and I have seen my fair share of fights and almost fights back when I used to fish piers. It is not worth it, you would think these people are fishing for the only food they can find to feed their families. And YES I know not all of them are like that. The moral of the story, I used to surf, if you don't like dealing with @ssholes, stay away from the piers, same goes for kayakers being close to piers, because you will DEFFINETLY find MORE than one @sshole up there.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I fished Pensacola Beach pier for several years religeously in the early to mid 90's, I dont care what anyone says, it has its fair share of azzhats, have witnessed many jigs slung at boats and surfers, chickensheet move regardless of how close they may be.

Kinda hard to go up on the pier and whoop someones azz when theyre with their "boys", it isnt like someone is gonna fess up and say " I threw the jig", what would be sweet is if someone in a boat that gets a jig slung at em pulls out a rifle and slings some hot shit at the end of the pier ! that would make em all scatter and think twice about throwing another jig ! 

Fact is , if you aint "one of the boys", your not gonna enjoy the trip to the pier unless you enjoy getting run over and abused.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

So, if it is this bad, why don't the police put someone in plain clothes and go to the pier?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> So, if it is this bad, why don't the police put someone in plain clothes and go to the pier?


Because it's not that bad.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WW2 said:


> So, if it is this bad, why don't the police put someone in plain clothes and go to the pier?


Because it is not like it is stabbings and shootings on a regular basis. I am sure they get complaints, but the complaints consist of "Someone chunked a jig at me" and they look at it as a SLIGHT argument that is not worth their time. Fact is people like me who WILL NOT tolerate that type of action CHOOSE to stay away from it, so it doesn't escalate to the point of requiring police investigations.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What, no one has threatened to shoot someone for throwing jigs at them yet. Man these pier threads are getting lame and not worth clicking on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Because it's not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


It will be when some pier rat hooks some tourist's kid and it makes it on CNN and the sort. One little cast could cost a sh*tload of tourist dollars.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have probably fished the Navarre Pier more than most on this forum. There is never a reason to throw at someone but with the strong SE winds we are having, I don't see how someone could have hit you at 100 yards.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

These pier people sound like really classy folks.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

John B. said:


> Because it's not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


If you insist its not that bad you must be one of the good old boys that these threads are written about.
I realize I don't know you johnb and this is not completely written towards you but if you would police the people causing an issue this could all be avoided.

The trash running around the rock is ridiculous I have gotten in arguments with the retards throwing jigs at people. I will be back out there when the water warms up a little more but until then police yourselves before one of you toothless hillbillies kills someone and ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with the member that said, to file assault charges. A 2 or 3 oz. jig flying through the air at 70 to 100 mph could easily cause death or very serious injury to the head/face/eye. One or 2 of these jerks being hauled off in cuffs would put a damper on this silliness. We cruised 400 or 500 feet from the pier many years ago and you should have heard that bunch. Several jigs landed in the water 50-100 feet from the boat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> If you insist its not that bad you must be one of the good old boys that these threads are written about.
> I realize I don't know you johnb and this is not completely written towards you but if you would police the people causing an issue this could all be avoided.
> 
> The trash running around the rock is ridiculous I have gotten in arguments with the retards throwing jigs at people. I will be back out there when the water warms up a little more but until then police yourselves before one of you toothless hillbillies kills someone and ruins it for the rest of us.


In all honesty I fish the pier maybe 5-8 times a year these days... I would probably be considered by most as one of the "good ole boys", yes I know most everyone on a first name basis.

It's not right in any way, shape or form to throw anything at anyone. But I can see where the frustration comes from. Again, it is not right at all and you should be punished to the fullest extent of the law for casting at someone. Imagine if you're out there trying to sightfish pompano, you've caught a few, and then some surfers get in the way, that would be annoying. It'd be no different than trying to catch Redfish in the sound and having jet skis buzz by all day... annoying. This is where the decision making comes in. Do you let it go? Or escalate the situation further by casting at them?

And to the people who say they would fire a gun at them? Child please.... 

If anyone ever wants to go out there, just let me know... it's a lot of fun. I'll even introduce you to the "good ole boys"...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i thought i read somewhere on here that throwing a jigs could be consitered assault with a deadly weapon. depending what weight it was.

let someone throw a jig at me!!! its on!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny, As many cobia as I have seen caught and caught myself off the pier, I have never seen a surfer cause someone to lose a cobia or have never seen a cobia spook from a surfer. I did catch a sailfish last year that almost got tangled with a surfer though.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Mr Skinny said:


> yes it hard to prove distance. All I can go buy is what I counted out a few years ago and judge it by the land marker. I do wish I could have a beer with the guys , I am not one of the punk kid surfers that talk trash and trash the beach and pier. I love to fish the pier and beach and i think we can all get along. When there is fisherman on the pier I try and stay away the 300 ft. Now I do admit that during winter and there are no fisherman fishing in or right outside the surf zone I do surf the peak that is right next to the pier because as you all know the pier has a good sweet surfable peak right next to it. I also hate to see the young surfers (and I tell them not to) cussing back and acting like the rough neck surfers that give us all a bad name. We as surfers, SUP'ers, fisherman, boaters, Kayak'ers are all waterman and love the gulf for what it provides for us.


*The distance thing is complete BS. For one, any surfer, me included, can tell you if the surf is up and coming from any direction but straight south, the current WILL take you where it wants even if you constantly paddle against it to stay on the break. At some point you take a left or right when it presents itself and you WILL end up less then 300'. So everytime you kick out and start paddling back to the line upi these guys want to throw on ya??? Thats Bullshit any way you slice it. If the guy is hanging out 50' from the peir waiting on a set then I would say asking him or her to move out is in order but not commiting a felony!*


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone remember this from back in 2009?
“NORTHWEST REGION ESCAMBIA COUNTY
Officer Kenneth Manning received a complaint that a fisherman intentionally hooked a *diver* at the *Russian* *freighter* wreck site. Reportedly, the dive boat got to the wreck to dive after the fishing boat was already at anchor. This angered the fisherman and when two of the divers surfaced near his boat, he threw a jig at them twice. On the second cast, the fisherman caught the *diver*’s wet suit and ripped it on the arm. Officer Manning interviewed and took statements from all the individuals involved. The fisherman who threw the jig stated that he was letting the divers know that they were on his spot and he was not trying to hurt them. *Charges are pending.”*

*I was there that day and gave a written statement to FWC the next morning when an FWC officer came to my work. Pier rats aren’t the only assholes who throw at people. This jerk threw a huge plug with three large treble hooks and actually snagged the diver. All groups have their assholes.*


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MGuns said:


> *I was there that day and gave a written statement to FWC the next morning when an FWC officer came to my work. Pier rats aren’t the only assholes who throw at people. This jerk threw a huge plug with three large treble hooks and actually snagged the diver. All groups have their assholes.*


But it seems like some groups have more than others.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> But it seems like some groups have more than others.


 
Agree.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

There should be a "Special" exception for all swimmers and the fishermen need to just get out of the way or go home when you or any other swimmers want to go swimming. I realize that there is no place in the gulf of mexico that swimmers should swim except right next to any fishing pier or fishing boats.. If you have any more trouble with those terrible fishermen who are messing you around just let me know and I will set them straight..


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

And by the way, you may want to know that 78% of all murders from fishermen casting jigs at swimmers go unsolved..


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

The best thing is to move the whole pier and anything else that may interfere with your swimming. Uh,, it is likely that if you will list your name and address all of the contractors, fishermen, and others who might be thinking about being anywhere near the gps numbers of your swimming spot will be able to know to steer clear.. There are many fishermen who have not been informed of the new homosexual discrimination laws so please try not to be too hard on these wimpy fishermen who may feel threatened by bold homosexuals swimming under the fishing pier..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You sure have been thinking about that for awhile. Replying 2 years later and all.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Must bother him something fierce.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not healthy to hold those repressed comments in for so long. What took so long? Was it the homosexual part?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

One will always have the potential of problems fishing close public reefs / structures. Burn the fuel and fish away from others :thumbup:


----------

